# I found a Loader



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

See if I can get a pic of this thing on here!
Yup got it here, one way or another.
Its a Michigan 75A
^6 cyl. Waukesha motor-gas
Weight: 12,500#
Good tires-12 plys probably about 75-80%
Runs great, replaced motor, rebuilt tranny, also found out today radiator was replaced too.
Cab, w/ wiper & heat
Guy wants: $4500


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you buying it? Whats the story on it?


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Ya, I bought it. I put down money on it today and the guy will take a couple of payments...till the end of summer if I have to.
I have no history where the owner got it from but he's had it about 4 years and it was outside this past winter, but in a pole shed the winters before.
It runs great. 
He took it out on the road in front of his house and it shifted up just fine. Reverse was "right there".
Down force on bucket lifts front(like it better be able to do)
The owner also gave me all the original manuals for it.
I see no leaks on the rams and some normal seepage around the hydraulic reservoir.
Newer belts and hoses on the motor.
Only flaw I could find was a bad exhaust manifold which can still be found for about $190
The motor is very common to Oliver and Massey Ferguson tractors

I wanna get at least a 10ft pusher for it.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*I HAD A 1970 HOUGH PAYLOADER SIMILIAR TO THAT AND SHE WAS A BEAST JUST BE SURE THE STEERING LINKAGE IS TIGHT.......MY FIRST TIME DRIVING ON THE STREET TO A LOT SHE GOT ALL SQUIRRLYREAL NICE PIECE THO FOR 4500 GOOD LUCK WITH HER*


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What's the road travel speed? Are you going to leave it on site? I wasn't ripping you on your other thread, I was giving you some advice. When you get into larger places for snow, you get one chance /storm at it and no excuses. You don't have much to lose with a $4500 investment, so I hope it turns out well for you. I'd like to see more pics.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Sno4U;558379 said:


> Ya, I bought it. I put down money on it today and the guy will take a couple of payments...till the end of summer if I have to.
> I have no history where the owner got it from but he's had it about 4 years and it was outside this past winter, but in a pole shed the winters before.
> It runs great.
> He took it out on the road in front of his house and it shifted up just fine. Reverse was "right there".
> ...


You are only going to put a ten foot pusher on it? What type of lots are you going to be working with it?


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on the new machine! I have a 10' plow blade that I might be interested in selling, PM me if you are interested. I am right down the road in Waterford.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

OK. I'll keep the plow thing on mind. At this point my brother does scrap metal and will most likely be able to get me a 10 ftr off of a municipal truck that he scrapped out. I figure I'll close off the ends and be good to go.
I'll be keeping it on site and serving 3 different locations, all within blocks of each other.
I did the same lots last year w/ trucks and a skid loader but it was quite hard on them. (of course winter was hard on everything this year as you know)
I'm serving 3 commercial sites/factories. The drive lanes are about 16 wide, but I figure I don't want snow rolling off directly into/under the rear of the cars, so I'm leaving room for additional passes.
I'll get more pics of the unit up.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

ok here we go w/ some pictures


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

nice pics . must be fun to run that for a long time can't imagine it being the most comfortable for long periods.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Ya, she's an old dog. Maybe I can upgrade w/ a suspension seat-at least!
I looked it up in the manual and the top road speed is 26 mph:yow!:
...and it does have power steering.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

my uncle has the 2wd hough same engine and year I think .a suspention seat will definatly help you out .


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Loader


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

She's an oldie from the 60's I think, my cousin had a small contracting company till he retired, he had one of those old Michigan loaders and still has it out back but the engine is shot.

That old 75A was built by Clark equipment and was first released in the mid 50's but am not sure how long this model stayed in production, I know the bucket size was only 1 yard to 1.5 yards.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

12' protech snow pusher would be just fine on that.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Your right Cat. The bucket is only like a 1 yarder. Go to michiganloaders.com I found a nice DIESEL motor for a 75a on there. It was somewhere in Texas, I believe.
The thing id the diesel isn't any more power than the gas.
I'm thinkin' somethin' in the 12 ft range-I've changed my original thoughts a bit.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Nice Michigan 175A forsale in central WI. Double your pleasure and double your fun! Not a bad price though.... http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/729128013.html


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Sno

Do you have the Michigan loaders saved as a link I tried to copy and paste the names form your post to my browser and it came back with nothing. My old man and I have a straight framed 55A and it needs a hydraulic steering pump.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

onsight;558436 said:


> Congrats on the new machine! I have a 10' plow blade that I might be interested in selling, PM me if you are interested. I am right down the road in Waterford.


Hey Onsight, ya still got that 10 ft. blade?
e-mail me direct : [email protected]


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

I was doing a search and it led me to this thread. I have a 1959 Michigan 75 A.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking older loader good luck this yr with it


----------

